# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  University Project Help

## RRead

For my 4th year individual university project i am looking at how altering certain printing processes affect the residual stresses (RS) developed in the printed part. For one experiment i am looking at how the printing path affects RS in a cantilever, for example one cantilever would be printed with all the lines along the length of the cantilever and another would be printed with all the lines along the width of the cantilever for example. I have tried to do this using Ultimaker Cura and PrusaSlicer but they dont seem to have the settings to allow this. If anyone has any advice on how i could go about this, it would be amazing. I can explain in further detail if its required and I am using the Prusa I3 MK3S printer for this project.

----------


## curious aardvark

pretty straight forward. 
you change the orientation by changing how you place the items on the printbed.

a long pice can either be printed lying down or on end. That will change how the layers are placed. 

The other way is to have 100% infill and no shells or top and bottom layers. 
You should be able to adjust the angle and type of infill to change how things are printed. If you can't do it in cura (and I really don't like cura) you can in simplify 3d. 

Also check out the prusa slicer, that should also let you adjust infill angle.

----------


## RRead

Ah right ok that makes sense. Thank you for the help, much appreciated

----------


## curious aardvark

for the record: I checked on prusaslicer and yes it will let you set what direction and angle the infill runs in

----------

